# Food Preference game (not alphabetical)



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2019)

Bagel or English muffin?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Croissant*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2019)

So.....does that mean neither? 

Hi peramangkelder, the way this game works is someone presents 2 food item choices. Then the next player makes a choice and continues by presenting 2 more food preference choices. If you dislike both, ok to say neither but continue with a choice for next player.

I'll try another one:

Peanut butter - smooth or crunchy?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Sorry I seem to be making a right mess of this new setup *


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

No problem Pera, not to worry

Crunchy

Cereal //  Hot or Cold


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Hot

Milk Chocolate or White Chocolate? *


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

Milk Chocolate

Coffee - Tea


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Milk . (White has NO chocolate in it.)

Pizza or cake?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2019)

Pizza

(pera, I miss your cute dog avatar) 

Pineapple or grapefruit?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Error*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Milk . (White has NO chocolate in it.)
> 
> Pizza or cake?


I am aware white chocolate is made from cocoa butter and you know I'm doing the best I can with this new setup. please be patient.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Pineapple
Beef or Chicken*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2019)

Beef

Tuna or salmon?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2019)

*Salmon

Fried chicken or Baked Chicken  ?*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Fried Chicken

Poached Eggs or Fried Eggs*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Poached

Coffee  or Tea?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

Coffee

Mexican or Asian food?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2019)

Mexican Food

Ice cream or Water ice


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2019)

Not sure where ice cream came from...

*Mexican or Asian food? *

Asian

*Potatoes or rice?*

Potatoes

*Burrito or taco?*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Burrito

Macaroni or Potato Salad


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 3, 2019)

Potato salad

Reuben sandwich or BLT?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

BLT

Pie or Pasty


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2019)

Pie

Milkshake or Sundae


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Milkshake

Potato Chips or Cheese  Puffs


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

Potato chips

Sub with or without hot peppers


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2019)

With hot peppers

Taco or burrito?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 9, 2019)

Burrito

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2019)

waffles

Watermelon or Cantaloupe?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 9, 2019)

Cantaloupe

French fries or onion rings?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

French Fries

Meringues or Marshmallows


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2019)

French fries

hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2019)

debodun, the current choice is meringue or marshmellow

meringue

Next:

calzone or stromboli


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 16, 2019)

Calzone

Yiros or Wraps


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2019)

Gyros

Potato salad or macaroni salad


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Macaroni Salad

Pizza or Pasta


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

Pizza

Wax beans or green beans?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 21, 2019)

Green beans

Big Mac or Whopper?


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 2, 2019)

Whopper

Fries or Hash Browns?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

Fries

Beef or Chicken?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 2, 2019)

Chicken

Spicy or Bland?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 2, 2019)

Spicy

On a sub, banana peppers or not


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes to banana peppers 

Apple or Cherry Pie?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Cherry

Spicy or not spicy?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 3, 2019)

Spicy

On hot dog relish or sauerkraut?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Sauerkraut

Fresh or Frozen?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2019)

Fresh

Muffin - banana or blueberry?


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Blueberry

Cheese - Soft or Hard?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2019)

Hard

Pretzels - twists or rods?


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 13, 2019)

Twists

Coke or Pepsi? Sugar free of course


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2019)

Pepsi... regular WITH sugar

Butter or margarine?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Butter

Rye or Whole Wheat?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Whole Wheat

Milk or Juice?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2019)

juice

wine or beer?


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

White wine

Dairy Milk or Nut Milk...although how you can 'milk' a nut is mind-boggling


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*Dairy Milk

Spaghetti & Meatballs or Steak*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2019)

Spag and Meatballs

Fries or Hash Browns?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2019)

Fries

Bacon or sausage (for breakfast)?


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 28, 2019)

Bacon....yummo

Eggs with that?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes...

Eggs - fried, scrambled, poached, or boiled?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 8, 2019)

Reviving this game

Eggs - scrambled

Spaghetti with meatballs or meat sauce?


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Meatballs



Fish or Shrimp dinner


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Shrimp

Baseball or Football?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 16, 2019)

???

@Sunny 

This is FOOD Preference game.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 16, 2019)

Moving on ...

Potato or macaroni salad?


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

Macaroni salad 

Strawberries or Blueberries?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

*Strawberries

Steak or Chicken *


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

chicken

Swiss or Monterey jack cheese


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2019)

Swiss Cheese

Turkey or Salmon


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

Turkey

fruit flavored or vanilla yogurt


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 20, 2019)

Citygirl said:


> *Strawberries
> 
> Steak or Chicken *



Steak

Popcorn or potato chips


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 22, 2020)

Potato Chips

Fizzy Drink or Water?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2020)

Fizzy.

Chips or popcorn?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 22, 2020)

@Ruthanne 

Hi, good to cya in this game. Chips or popcorn was already asked in #70. 

Let's try:

Muffin or bagel


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 5, 2020)

Berry and white choc chip Muffin 

White Bread or Whole Wheat?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 5, 2020)

Whole wheat

(With eggs) bacon,  sausage, or ham?


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 20, 2020)

All of the above 

Eggs Fried or Poached?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 21, 2020)

Fried

Chili - with or without beans?


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 28, 2020)

Can't eat Chilli....makes the skin on the roof of my mouth blister....ouch 

Beans Baked (Canned) or Green Beans?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 29, 2020)

Green beans

Pie - apple or cherry?


----------



## peramangkelder (May 22, 2020)

Cherry please

Water - Still or lightly fizzy


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2020)

Still

Pie - lemon meringue or butterscotch meringue?


----------



## Repondering (May 22, 2020)

Lemon meringue

Steaks ~ rare, medium or well done?


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2020)

Medium

Rice - white or brown?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

White

Fish Patty or Meat Patty?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2020)

Meat patty

Sausage or bacon?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 28, 2020)

~ bump ~


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2020)

Bacon!

Brownies with or without vanilla ice cream?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 6, 2020)

Without

Stromboli or calzone?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

Calzone

Chicken or Fish?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2021)

Both, sorry.

Skippy or Jif?


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Both, sorry.
> 
> Skippy or Jif?


@RadishRose what is a Skippy or Jif please?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 26, 2021)

I see that it's been a while since you asked but here is the answer ...










They are brands of peanut butter. "Choosy mothers choose Jif" was and advertising slogan for Jif, of course, but as a dad, I prefer Skippy!

Pineapple or Pepperoni on your pizza?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Neither.

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I see that it's been a while since you asked but here is the answer ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Chris P Bacon I read this and had to smile because this is the 'Jif' we know in Australia


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 26, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Chris P Bacon I read this and had to smile because this is the 'Jif' we know in Australia
> 
> View attachment 171139


Oh my but what a difference there is!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Oh my but what a difference there is!


@Chris P Bacon gosh yes isn't there


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Bump



Owlivia said:


> Neither.
> 
> Tea or Coffee?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @RadishRose what is a Skippy or Jif please?


Sorry!!! As you now know , peanut butters.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> Bump


Coffee

Potatoes, mashed or baked ?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Mashed 

Jam or preserves


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Without

Pilaf or fried rice


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2022)

Fried rice

Jambalaya or French onion soup


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2022)

Jambalaya

Donut or Muffin?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Muffin - 

Ground Cheese sandwich or peanutbutter and jelly


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Peanut Butter and Strawberry Jam Sandwich

Shrimp Salad or Shrimp Fried Rice


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Shrimp Fried Rice

Fruit Salad or Shrimp Salad


----------

